# 5 casts; one fat LM bass; same 'ol Rattletrap



## richg99 (Dec 16, 2017)

Over the last few weeks I haven't fished much. Rain and a cold/flu have kept me near home. 

I do have access to a local pond. About twenty minutes ago, I decided that I was bored, and would throw 5 casts and see if anything would be hitting. 

Of course, the same Bass-colored Rattletrap that I have caught the last four or five fish (both saltwater and freshwater) was still tied to my rod.

One, two, three, four and on my LAST fifth cast, this fat LM bass hit the 'trap three times. The last time was her undoing. As this 8 acre pond goes, she was a larger/fatter-than-normal catch. It always amazes me how we can throw 50 casts and never get hit, and then a nice fish accommodates my afternoon needs.

regards,


----------



## SeaFaring (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice! When I went out pier fishing a while back, the Rattle Trap was the only thing the stripers had any interest in at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 17, 2017)

Pretty darn good for an afternoon break. I use the same lure (spoon) 95% of the time.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 17, 2017)

What spoon?


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 18, 2017)

Thomas Speedy Shiner. They come in different colors. They have been around for many years. Changing the subject back to largemouths, way way back when I fished for LMB, my go to were rebel brand rubber worms. Also, the skirted jig baits I see today remind me of Brawley Bass Bugs from many moons ago. I distinctly remember hearing about how great these things were and scratching my head over that mess of rubber strings with a hook in the middle.


----------

